# Spackling ?



## soapy (13 Nov 2005)

Just got the latest issue of American Woodworker and it has a tip for treating the machined edges of mdf. They recommend using spackling, which as far as I can tell seems to be a Polyfilla type of product. Can anybody be more specific ?.


----------



## jasonB (13 Nov 2005)

I'm sure one of the Americam members will confirm it but polyfilla is just about the same, Spackle ifs the material spackling is the process of applying it. I have also heard that drywall filler (easyfill) will work. I just prime & paint it, no special sealers.

Jason


----------



## Scrit (13 Nov 2005)

One alternative is to use Drywall Jointing Compound, available pre-mixed from places like Wickes. Spread it on thinly with a finger and leave to dry overnight. Sand-off the following day (one of those abrasive nets they use for plaster is best) then go from there. It's rather like plaster, but much finer. Cheap, too.

Scrit


----------



## Keystone (14 Nov 2005)

Spackling is a fast drying light weight compound used for filling small holes in drywall or plaster. I'd read the can and tell you what it is made of, but the writting is way to small right now (insert need new glasses with Bifocal)!

http://www.elmers.com/products/msds/me826.htm
http://www.elmers.com/products/product/ ... pCode=E828


----------



## soapy (14 Nov 2005)

Thanks for the replies, I usually just paint with a rub down between coats. I have also used emulsion paint with around 10% of pva mixed in for the 1st coat which works pretty good.
Regards Soapy


----------

